# Awesome Footage....Might Interest The Landlocked Somewhat...



## Dave Hadden (Jan 20, 2012)

Some great slow-mo HD footage of a radical spot in Tahiti.
The surfers get towed in but they don't show that.
Watch the ending of some of these rides.....the first for example.
Yikes!!! 


Take care.


BIGGEST TEAHUPOO EVER, SHOT ON THE PHANTOM CAMERA - YouTube


----------



## logging22 (Jan 20, 2012)

Its amazing they survived that. Like a million tons of water on the head all at once. Crazy vid.


----------



## derwoodii (Jan 21, 2012)

Twas sucken up faster than they could slide it down, balls of steel brains of well ehm err a braver man thou be Gunga din.. 

"Lets have some music in here boiler" 

[video=youtube;FICTQUhRb-0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FICTQUhRb-0&feature=related[/video]


----------



## formationrx (Jan 21, 2012)

*awesome footage*

that is a lot of power! wonder if that guy died.. looks like they stop filming right before the wave crushed him...:msp_ohmy:


----------



## tree md (Jan 21, 2012)

That's nuts!


----------

